# so I bought and RODI system with a pressure gauge



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought this RODI system.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/brs-4-stage-value-plus-ro-di-system-75gpd.html

The pressure that it shows is like 42 psi... Is that good enough? or should I get a booster pump?


----------



## Mabyboi (Jul 24, 2013)

From what I've been reading, anything between 40-50 is what you want


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the same one and it'll probably take forever to make water with 40ish psi. I run mine at 80psi, either way I think you would benefit from the booster pump.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

order this one. It will increase life of filters and I do not need to wait hours to make 5G.
It was headache for me, before I got this one. But it all depends how much water you will need per week

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/v...+up+to+100GPD+RO+(Reverse+Osmosis)+Units.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

"The pressure that it shows is like 42 psi... Is that good enough? or should I get a booster pump?"

That's what my pressure read as well. Then one day I was checking to see how much water my unit had delivered to a 5 gal. bucket I was filling, I noticed it had stopped. Checked pressure and it had dropped to 29psi.

That's when I got a booster pump. Runs at 75psi now. So if I want to fill up my 20 gal. to mix SW for WC, takes about 3 hours to fill it.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

thanks guys for all your inputs..


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

If you buy a booster pump, make sure it comes with a pressure switch, or else you auto shut-off won't work. BRS sells the pump and switch together. I have one and it works well.

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/1-4-aquatec-8800-booster-pump-kit.html


----------

